

Reality check: Despite chill, startups continue to receive funding - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/11/11/reality-check-despite-chill-startups-continue-receive-funding

======
ScottWhigham
I take a bit of issue with some of the reporting. Are the companies listed
really "startups"? For the most part they _were_ startups who have had some
success and, after they've had some success, VCs started to put more money
into them.

